# Moscow at Night by me. 2011-2012



## nipz (May 8, 2006)

ProdayuSlona said:


> Wow, nice photos!)))
> One question, what do you mean by "dangerous"? Moscow(especially central districts) are very much safe imo, did you have any kind of experiences?


yes i had a very bad expirience. twice chavs (in russian: чувак меня два раза хотели гопануть на камеру твари ебучие ебаное быдло) tried to rob my cam. real experience


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Well, I will also visit St. Petersburg.
> 
> And I honestly think you are greatly exaggerating the crime levels of Moscow. While Moscow certainly isn't the safest city in the world, it has no more violent crime than other European capitals. Actually, you are much more likely to get assaulted or mugged in London than in Moscow.
> 
> Getting harassed by drunks while taking photos at night is also commonplace here in Western Europe. But just because some drunk idiot throws his beer can in your direction doesn't mean he will rob your camera with a knife at your throat.


+1.
@ Nipz, the быдло is a problem sometimes, but I find that they are relatively easy to stay away from. I find myself in the central districts in the late evening/ night sometimes and I haven't had any problems. 
Anyways,
Спасибо за фотки. Снимки оч красивые, получил удовольствие от просмотра)


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

Wonderful images! It almost killed my computer downloading them all as my connection is very slow but it was well worth the wait. Moscow is a beautiful city. I would love to spend more time there doing night photography.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for sharing your fabulous photos of Moscow....:cheers2:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Worldclass photos from a booming worldclass city :cheers:


----------



## nipz (May 8, 2006)

ProdayuSlona said:


> +1.
> @ Nipz, the быдло is a problem sometimes, but I find that they are relatively easy to stay away from. I find myself in the central districts in the late evening/ night sometimes and I haven't had any problems.
> Anyways,
> Спасибо за фотки. Снимки оч красивые, получил удовольствие от просмотра)


don't muddle one-two times stroll in year or almost every day (every night exatcly) in central district for half-a-year. believe me i know situation much better ) "sometimes" is not show situation  . every day for half-a-year shows situation  i thought totally same like you before this photographic experience  

не за что чувак. я раньше думал так же. смело гулял по центру москвы и тп по ночам много раз ходил по клубам, и бухал в центре. да я всегда считал, что это абсолютно безопасно. но проведя полгода в центре, фотографируя по ночам, я понял, что везение, пока ты иногда гуляешь, и везение, когда ты каждую ночь по многу часов в центре - разные вещи. ты бы видел какие персонажи встречаются в центре ночью. сколько пьяных которые любят доебаться т.к. им интересно что и зачем ты снимаешь а потом им становится уже интересно твою камеру приобрести у тебя же забесплатно... поверь каждый день в центре ночью по 5-6 часов полностью меняет представление о безопасности ночью в центре москвы. везение и невезение вопрос случая. и вероятность случая, что тебе не повезёт, намного выше чем мне виделось ранее


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Awesome photos, Moscow is a lot more colorful than I had imagined. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mr.Johnson (Mar 2, 2008)

Interesting photos)


----------



## nipz (May 8, 2006)

thanx guys )


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

Do you plan on making any more photos? 
That would be awesome! (not pressuring you or anything))))))


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

great night photos....but some street shots are deserted....were these taken late night?


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

From what I see the shots where anywhere from mid evening to late night.


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah, great shots.


----------



## nipz (May 8, 2006)

ProdayuSlona said:


> Do you plan on making any more photos?
> That would be awesome! (not pressuring you or anything))))))


dude, yeah, u r right so i decided to go to the streets and make more photos, for u ) ahah, no, really i changed style to conceptual photography (from classic photography) so here it is... other style so i waiting for opinions ) come on dudes come on )

















































​


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

Fantastic! Thanks! Very interesting style, I like it))


----------



## nipz (May 8, 2006)

ProdayuSlona said:


> Fantastic! Thanks! Very interesting style, I like it))


many thanx ) it's pleasure to hear such words )


----------



## ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК (Mar 21, 2012)

Great photos, waiting for more of them


----------



## nipz (May 8, 2006)

ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК;95766007 said:


> Great photos, waiting for more of them


ok guys )


----------



## nipz (May 8, 2006)

more





​


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

:bow: :bow:


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

nipz, keep em coming, I admire your style and I agree with your point of view  cheers


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice and original shots! :cheers2:


----------



## nipz (May 8, 2006)

Ujeen said:


> nipz, keep em coming, I admire your style and I agree with your point of view  cheers


thanx bro, i gonna troll 'em all )


----------



## nipz (May 8, 2006)

new stuff

sorry guys i have no time for photography now, so 95% are not photoshoped, so i didn't work on them, just from camera, as is, even horizon can be swamped with, no time at all

посоны времени нет фотки почти все без фотошопа даж горизонт сволочь зоволил кое где поймите и простите а п*х

_ps: all photos before have wrong color profiles (i made a mistake when exported them from photoshop), so if u see weird colors, use other browser (weird colors could be in mozilla and maybe somewhere else), i'll fix it later

зы: все фотографии выше с неправильными цветовыми профайлами, если цвета кривые значит у вас мозилла или ещё чтото, что считывает цветовые профайлы (я случайно в фотошопе неправильно экспортировал файлы), юзайте другой браузер, потом исправлю н*х_

























































































my friends



Zaira (she is from Chechnya)



Alex



Jenya



Slavik
​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't apologise!

Fantastic, atmospheric photographs.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

You really have a flair for photography, my friend...awesome pictures :cheers:


----------



## nipz (May 8, 2006)

*aarhusforever*, *openlyJane* thanx guys ) many thanx )


----------



## nipz (May 8, 2006)

now i worked on stuff )

















bonus: taken an hour ago right near my house

​


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Love your work nipz! :cheers:


----------



## reda1996 (Dec 11, 2015)

Amazing city!


----------

